# lighting graveyard stones



## thebrainyscientist1 (Sep 17, 2011)

hi folks,i was wondering what would people recoomend to highlight grave stones on each gravestone not a complete area, ie my haunted yard will be done to music so each grave stone will need to light up seperately without much over casted light. whats the best way to achieve this many thanks.
colin.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Small led spotlights. You can make them yourself, or find the few places that may have some like spirit. There are tutorials on here for makeing them yourself. There are a couple different recipes. A search on the forum will yield a few results. 

There are many controller that can be propgrammed to music. Light o rama comes to mind but is probably the most expensive option.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

stagehand1975 said:


> Small led spotlights. You can make them yourself...


Yup, yup...you can run several of them from a single battery source. And if you build 'em short and black, they are almost impossible to see. The first year, I ended up using the lawnmower to find a couple of them.

Here's a couple of links to get ya started:

These little guys are perfect for graveyards and 'stones:
http://haunttheyard.blogspot.com/20...howComment=1255841983833#c6690577344637021256

A discussion on battery life and LED spotlights:
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=8982&highlight=LED+spotlight


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"The first year, I ended up using the lawnmower to find a couple of them."

LOL!


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

ouizul1 said:


> Yup, yup...you can run several of them from a single battery source. And if you build 'em short and black, they are almost impossible to see. The first year, I ended up using the lawnmower to find a couple of them.
> 
> Here's a couple of links to get ya started:
> 
> ...


Ouch.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I've tried many different ways to light my graveyard, including low voltage "Malibu" spot lights, they are available at your local home store, very inexpensive, easy to set up and designed for use outside. I've given up trying to light individual stones and now use the famed "Skull & Bone" technique. Good luck, Colin.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Last year we got some inexpensive LED flashlights (small ones) and used them as spots for individual gravestones and props. All we did was set them in blocks of wood or foam that had holes drilled in them that just fit the barrels of the flashlights. Paint the blocks black and you're good to go.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Last year we got some inexpensive LED flashlights (small ones) and used them as spots for individual gravestones and props. All we did was set them in blocks of wood or foam that had holes drilled in them that just fit the barrels of the flashlights. Paint the blocks black and you're good to go.


That's a good idea Roxy. Those things are so efficient that batteries will last for a long time. I might try that.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

kevin242 said:


> I've given up trying to light individual stones and now use the famed "Skull & Bone" technique. Good luck, Colin.


Could you elaborate on the "Skull & Bone" technique? I searched in the forum for it, but all the references lead to a dead link.

...thanks.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

ouizul1 said:


> Could you elaborate on the "Skull & Bone" technique? I searched in the forum for it, but all the references lead to a dead link.
> 
> ...thanks.


http://www.robertdbrown.com/haunt/


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I use these......










After Halloween I buy them for 90% off retail price...... $0.50 each
They work great for my haunt season, and their so cheap that I just use a new one when the batteries die.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Thanks Hauntiholik! Tried getting there a few times yesterday...but nothing. It's working today. Bad Net day, I suppose.


----------



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

I made cheap spotlights (free) last night out of a strand of green lights and some plastic cups painted black. I'm not spending any money this year, both because I've fallen on hard times, and to show that it can be done. I drilled holes in the bottom of the cups and then shoved some of the lights in each cup, and then taped up the bottoms. For the price, you can't beat it!


----------

